# Strength building vs endurance building



## SixStringMadness (Aug 13, 2012)

I'm a fairly new rider to the cycling world. I did some riding in my teens and early 20's, but mostly mountain bike stuff.

Through certain unfortunate events, I have been exempt of all physical activity for three years, and added 40 lbs of weight. My doctor gave me a wake up call, and I decided to make a lifestyle change. So I went with what I knew and bought a mountain bike. Trouble is I'm not as fearless as I once was, so I found that I really like road cycling better after a couple demo rides. However, before purchasing my road bike I committed to riding the the heck out of my full suspension 29er MTB, on the roadways. I'd wave at other cyclists, and get snubbed, so I guess that's a no no....

So I was able get up to 30 miles on the MTB, but was ready to sleep on the pavement under my truck once I got back. I thought that once I got my road bike, I'd immediately be doing 40 or more at least. Wrong.....  

I've had my Cannondale now for not even two weeks. Here are a couple of areas where I think I struggle, and would like to know how to improve in those areas.

1. Explosive power - while riding, if I want to give it 100% for a stretch, (flat, downhill, or uphill) it seems to take a lot out of my legs, and the rest of the ride suffers significantly. 

2. Speed - I can ride with the A group from my bike shop for about 12 miles (last ride anyway) at about 21-22 mph average, before they are out of sight, and I make my own way back for a 28 mile ride, at 18-19 mph avg. (I checked on Strava, and my last ride I was 60 seconds behind the group where they turned at 12 miles, and I went my own way)

3. Climbing - I can't be a terrible climber, because I blow everyone away except the A group, but with the A group, they get to the top, and have the ability to blast down the hill, where I have to take the crest of the hill, and start of the downhill to recover for a few seconds. The trouble is, this is where I begin to lose the A group, and continue to lose them because I don't have the power to catch up. Nobody in the back wants to work with you, only in the front with about 6 to 10 of the guys are actually working together, so really when I lose those guys, its over for me and I just try to keep them in sight for as long as I can.

4. Endurance - Keep riding, keep pushing harder is my theory.... right or wrong? Or is there an actual regiment I can practice to gain more distance to my rides?


----------



## BostonG (Apr 13, 2010)

I'm not a coach.

I'm going to go with what seems to me to be the issue - simply stated, it’s too much too soon. 

You just started riding on the road and what…jumped into intervals? Jumped into the fast group? And not only that, but your physical activity has been limited so your fitness is not high, and the extra weight too? 

The enthusiasm is good but sounds like it’s causing some angst. I know it may be hard to do but I think it best to dedicate the time to building a good base rather than jumping in so fast. Read up on base building and its benefits.


----------



## SixStringMadness (Aug 13, 2012)

Outside of the extra weight, which I'm guessing I've shed at least half of it, I've always been built for the endurance sports. I'm aiming to get back to 165 lbs, and at 6' 0.5", I think that puts me right back in the ideal category. Although I've only had the road bike less than two weeks, I've been out on the MTB pedal mashing since the first group ride of the spring at our local shop. I took a while, but I've worked up to 6 hrs a week, and about 100 miles. On the MTB.

I'm taking it light this week, as my legs are sore, and have been since Saturday, my biggest ride to date. Slow as it was, it was still my biggest, with my finace in tow (or my draft, if you can call it that at 13 mph avg) I'm going to ride our Wednesday group ride, but not with the A group. I hope I can get a few riders to go with a "B group", as its usually an A group, and a beginners group. We'll see, but I'm saving/resting my legs for the ride I'll be doing this weekend, that I did a trial run on, on my big heavy squishy MTB.

If nothing else, I guess this week will be a learning experience. Even if I'm learning the hard way, as I usually do, I'll still be learning.


----------



## Peter P. (Dec 30, 2006)

It's not that you don't have the power to catch up once you crest the hill chasing the A group, it's your LOSING contact by the time the crest is reached. Your engine is redlined...

In all honesty, I think you're expecting too much of yourself too soon. It may take another year or 2 or 3 before you have the fitness to be a Group A regular. As a person reaches the peak of their ability, it takes more and more training to produce a smaller and smaller improvement. You can't have it all overnight.

You don't need a coach, but you should invest in some of the quality training manuals out there. My tip: Don't try to improve on everything. Pick one, maybe two of your shortcomings and plan your entire year around improving them. These training manuals will help you assess where you're lacking so you can train appropriately.

You also don't need a heart rate monitor or power meter to improve. Stick with the basics and enjoy the journey of formulating and executing a training plan that eventually produces results. You'll be more proud of your plan than the results.

A couple good manuals to get are Joe Friel's Cyclist's Training Bible and Base Building for Cyclists by Thomas Chapple.


----------



## maxfrm (Jan 15, 2012)

You can build both strength & endurance on that MTB. ride longer than the 30miles and with more frequency. add another 20 miles but not all at once. avg 17+ mph with the MTB. You will see good change in your capabilities. It may take you 6 month maybe more. You will lose the inches & weight. I am guessing you are riding on road tires on the mtb. I wish you all the best to healthier days


----------



## plx (Mar 28, 2011)

strenght is overrated in cycling
if you can climb stairs you don't need to worry


----------

